# Maple Hollow Farms 2015 Foaling



## Maple Hollow Farm (Jan 1, 2015)

HAPPY NEW YEAR everyone! I have missed all of you! I have been itching to get this posted and no better time than now!

We have a very busy foaling year ahead of us and some of our best crosses ever I hope!

Cam link will be posted here once it is up.

Here are my mares due dates based on 330 days and I will post pics of each of the crosses too  When I get mom's mares' dates I will post them as well

[SIZE=medium]Missy 4/6 [/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Babe 4/8 [/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Diamond 4/12 [/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Ebony 4/15 [/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Sassy 4/17 [/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]ELady 4/20 [/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Freckles 4/21 [/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Fae 4/23 [/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Chicky 4/23 [/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Beauty 4/23 [/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Star 5/1 [/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Carrie 5/3 [/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Chippy 5/3 [/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Wanna 5/11 [/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Belle 5/21 [/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Chickadee 5/26 [/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Flicka 5/29 [/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Faith 6/4 
Desi 6/17 [/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Mars 6/19 [/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium] [/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]As always I will remind everyone too CALL and not post here if they see mares showing ANY signs of labor! I am likely not going to be sitting on the computer to see posts 24/7 so calling is much more affective  I will add contact info once the cam is up too! [/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]I want to thank you all in advance as well, I appreciate any and all help I can get! [/SIZE]


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Jan 1, 2015)

First of all I would like to reintroduce my stallions for those of you not familiar with them from previous years! 

Little Kings Remmington (HOF) is my cremello splash stallion
Tested homozygous agouti, negative silver, negative lwo, heterozygous splash, and negative for all 4 of the testable dwarf mutations!

Multi National Top Five, Multi National Top Ten, and Hall of Fame in Halter

Arions Magnium PI (HOF) is my silver bay pintaloosa

He has his Hall of Fames in Country Pleasure, Roadster, and Western Country Pleasure Driving.

Bissel Mounds Monte Carlo (HOF) is my black near leopard

He has his Hall of Fame in Country Pleasure but also has several points and wins in Pleasure and Roadster! 
National Champion, Res National Champion, and National Top Ten in Multicolor Stallions
National Champion Youth Jr Stallion and National Top Tens in Halter
National Top Tens in both Roadster and Country Pleasure

And the new boy to my breeding program

Arions Playboy Destiny, a gorgeous buckskin stallion with bold dorsal

Not yet shown but his foals from previous owners were gorgeous and he is a son of Alvadars Double Destiny. His dam is a 3/4 sister to Sids Rebel!


----------



## Bonny (Jan 1, 2015)

Awesome boys Melinda! Cant wait to see your foals this year... as always!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Jan 1, 2015)

Sorry had to go feed the horses before it got any later. Here are the mares bred to Remmy for 2015

Thanks Holly!

Jandts Wanna Pimples---had Bazinga my buckskin near leopard colt in 2014 by Rem

Jandts Precious Chickadee---Wanna's half sister






Maple Hollows Blue Lite Special---One of my favorite mares and dam of my Res National Champ colt by MT

Knutson Apaches Preshush Belle---Had my gorgeous cremello splash filly by Rem in 2014

Kaycee Freckles Playgirl--- Sabino overo mare

Maple Hollows Dark Desire---Maiden mare but really excited for this cross

Twin Oaks Privates Faith N Spirit---LWO+ tovero mare, GRAND Champion and Amateur Champion of Champions in 2014

Fallen Ash Scouts Blackeyed Susan---Mom's mare, Multi National Top Ten Produce of Dam and Multi National Top Ten Producer


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Jan 1, 2015)

Here are Magnum's girls

Jandts Pom Pom Chick A Dee---Dam of Chickadee in previous post

Little Kings Electric Lady---Excellent producer from LKF

Hobbit Hills Shes All That---Extreme snowflake mare who has had some incredible foals for me

Monte Carlos Black Diamond---Daughter of Monte

Maple Hollows Bodacious Babe---Pintaloosa mare who has produced some of my favorite foals!

Maple Hollows Ebony Chardonnay---Black appy mare who I suspect of being LP/LP but not yet tested.


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Jan 1, 2015)

Monte's mares

Jandts Flicka Dear---One of my newer girls but one of my favorites!

Show Me Glitter Gitter Girl---Res National Champion Multicolor

Freedom Hill Farms Fem Faytel---BTU granddaughter


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Jan 1, 2015)

And Playboy's mares

Mars Rosebud---Dam of Babe and Ebony from Magnum's post

Carrie A Snowflake---gorgeous palomino mare who has crossed very well with MT our other DD son

Cherokee Rose Miss Never Miss---Daughter of Jandts Cheif Show Tomahawk (HOF)

Lakeviews Diamond Gal---Red dun mare that has had some of my favorite foals and produces excellent movement

Rojan Farms Sweet Supreme Spring---Mom's bay roan mare


----------



## AnnaC (Jan 4, 2015)

Good to have you back Melinda - looks as though 2015 could prove a little busy for you!! LOL!! Cant wait to see what your beautiful horses produce for you this year.


----------



## lkblazin (Jan 4, 2015)

So exciting!!! So many babies I can't wait!!!:-D


----------



## Brody (Jan 4, 2015)

That is quite the line-up, excited to follow your posts and see the pics. I can't imagine having that many to foal - I hardly got any sleep for several weeks having only one mare last year. Hope you are stock-piling your sleeping hours now before your all the foals begin to make their entrance!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jan 6, 2015)

Welcome back Melinda , what a great line up for you once again . Excited to see what the girls have in store for you for 2015


----------



## eagles ring farm (Jan 8, 2015)

Exciting line-up Melinda....can't wait till we start seeing new babies on the board


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Jan 15, 2015)

Thanks guys! I am so excited for new foals that I feel like time has slowed wayyy down! Plus I have been sick so time doesnt go too fast when I felt like I was dying LOL! All the girls are looking HUGE and I am already so over winter!


----------



## Kim P (Jan 16, 2015)

So many babies due! Beautiful horses. I only have one and it is my first. Can't wait to see them. I hope my baby looks like one of yours. The one with dark brown and white.


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Feb 15, 2015)

Foaling season is getting closer and I am getting more and more impatient LOL! BUT the good news is my first mare due is already starting to have fluctuation in her udder size! She normally starts bagging early and teases me but pretty soon will have to start rearranging to get the mares in and set up my Marestare! Really exciting that my first mare due is bred to Playboy for his first foal for me, cant wait to see what he produces for me!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Mar 4, 2015)

Finally going to get some decent weather later this week into the weekend so hoping to get the barn rearranged so I can bring the first mares in under camera and get it set up! Getting excited that foaling season is so close now!


----------



## KLM (Mar 4, 2015)

And here I am stressing over one! OMG you are going to be BUSY!!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Mar 6, 2015)

LOL yep, going to get crazy here! Im so excited yet nervous as always but looking forward to all the foals runnin around! First mare is 300 days today, have her in the foaling stall, just need to get the cam online......my least favorite part of foaling prep is getting that darned thing hooked up properly LOL!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Mar 19, 2015)

My cam is now online at http://www.marestare.com/fcam.php?alias=maplehollow 


I was hoping to add it to my first post and update the title with mare due dates but for some reason the edit post option is not available? Can we no longer edit our own posts or is it just my computer? For now here will have to do but was hoping it would be easier to find in original post

Ok so my new post has an edit option but not my old posts?


----------



## MyGoldenSunny (Mar 19, 2015)

Melinda,

I was having the same problem with not being able to edit anything. So come to find out there are new rules. After 10 mins you can no longer edit anything on your post. I found out about this one the "the back porch" forum. You can read why this has happend. This is to bad for us here on the mare page, we need to change our title a lot.


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Mar 19, 2015)

Ah thats a bummer. I liked keeping the title updated with who was on cam and when they foaled/were foaling. I guess I will just try to post the link every once in a while to my cam since its going to be hard to find it after so many posts. For now I guess we will remember that it is on page 3 of comments. 

Anyhoo guess I will update on the girls. Brought Babe in this morning and she is in the left stall so if she acts a bit grumpy being in, well she probably is LOL! She has a decent start to her udder, nothing serious yet but obviously needs some time to settle in, here 330 days in April 8th but she has foaled as early as 328 days and as late as 338 days for me

Missy is in the middle stall, decent start to udder but again nothing too exciting yet. She is due for 330 days April 6th but has foaled as early as 321 days or as late as 343 days. I informed her that she better go with the early dates as I dont think I can wait that long again!

Faith is on the right but is not due until may. I will have to do some rearranging soon to get her moved and a different mare brought in. Just waiting to see who gets most serious first


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Mar 22, 2015)

Moved the girls around. Diamond is in the left stall, just started bagging but filling fairly fast, Missy in middle, and Babe on the left. No change in Missy or Babe but last night Missy was really restless, biting her sides, shifting weight, and yawning. Did belly clips on Diamond and Babe tonight and Babe's baby started jumping around so thinking it will be a fun one to clip when older LOL!


----------



## Bonny (Mar 23, 2015)

I have been checking in, if you need me to take a watch time message me on FB.


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Mar 24, 2015)

Thanks Holly, I will def remember to let you know! Not too worried about any of them right now as nobody is looking ready yet, just driving me crazy LOL! The first three are ones that are super easy normally to tell when they are ready, Diamond almost always waxes but at very least has milk, Babe will fill her udder in the blink of an eye and then is usually soon, Missy is the hardest as her udder always points down but just have to wait til it is firm and then she will even make me wait then before finally giving it up!  I keep hoping they will surprise me and foal anyways but so far doesnt look likely. SIGH! They are pretty consistent normally on their gestations when bred to stallions more than once but all are new crosses so no idea what they will do.


----------



## lkblazin (Mar 24, 2015)

Lol! You'll have to tell us how that baby is with the clipper when the time comes


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Mar 27, 2015)

Babe is starting to look a bit more serious, nipples arent pointed down yet but I cant remember if she ever does before foaling, bag is getting pretty firm though. If I remember right she is tricky, I dont think I have actually been present at one of her births yet LOL! 

Missy is a bit fuller but not ready yet

Diamond is taking her sweet time and looking like another mare might end up taking her place soon if she keeps progressing while Diamond isnt.


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Mar 31, 2015)

I brought Mom's mare, Eve, home tonight as we are still working on getting her cams online. I think she is at 306 and foaled 312 last year. Foaled with little bag and foal didnt get out of sack so any extra eyes are appreciated! Has a decent start to her udder but her rear is very loose and has a dark red vulva plus has been doing lots of small loose poos. She may pace a lot since she isnt used to being in a stall.

Missy still in middle with a full udder and could go pretty much anytime.

Babe also has full udder and extremely loose and dark red vulva!

Getting exciting, maybe they will all go at once LOL! Plus we have possible storms coming in tomorrow night so could trigger some foaling!

Please remember to CALL and not post here if you see anything as I will not be on my computer 24/7. Thanks again to anyone watching!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 31, 2015)

Im watching for the next hour or so Melinda


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Apr 1, 2015)

Thanks for watching....they were pretty boring last night werent they LOL! Im going to be in desperate need of a full nights sleep by the time foaling season is over since they all seem to be waiting to go at the same time


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 1, 2015)

You sure are Melinda



They were fine to watch , your mums mare was a little restless but had read you thought she might be due to being in a stall.


----------



## Lepeppylass (Apr 1, 2015)

I watched for about 20 minutes, and fell asleep with my ipad open... woke up at 5am thinking "man I need to put this away and go to bed".


----------



## misty'smom (Apr 2, 2015)

I am watching tonight Melinda! That is until I fall asleep!! Most nights I watch until 11-12midnight..........but will stay up if there is some action!!!! Lol


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Apr 3, 2015)

I dont know about you guys, but I am about ready to get the plunger out ROFL!!!


----------



## misty'smom (Apr 3, 2015)

yeah it would be great to see at least one of the three foal!! I have not seen any foals born on Mare Stare yet this year, although not too many folks have posted their cam links, only watching 3 farms so far.


----------



## lkblazin (Apr 3, 2015)

Sorry I can't be of help. My tablet won't let me watch marestare


----------



## misty'smom (Apr 4, 2015)

Ikblazin, do you have an iPad?? That is what I have, I couldn't get Mare Stare to work either last year but I found out about this app. It is called Puffin and it is free, just need to download on your iPad and then use it like your browser. First find Lil Beginnings then add the different cam links. Oh you also need to join Mare Stare with user name and password. But you only need to log on that first time and then you stay logged in. Even if you don't have an iPad you may be able to find the Puffin app and use it with which ever tablet you have!! Good Luck hope this works for you!!!


----------



## lkblazin (Apr 4, 2015)

Hmm I'll need to see if a techi person can help me with that. I have a Verizon tablet. Thank you I hope it works...well more like I can figure it out lol


----------



## misty'smom (Apr 4, 2015)

Can you download Apps to your tablet , like games, picture apps etc???? Apple has an App store for all their apps. I only have Apple products so I don't know that much about the other types and what they have avalible for downloads. I will see if I can find some info on that for you!??!


----------



## lkblazin (Apr 4, 2015)

Haha I found it!! But it says I need to add card info, and that will only be billed upon purchase..? Sounds sketch. I have never downloaded apps. I just use it for internet and kindle stuff. I will have my brother in law check it out in the morning. Thank you for your help



I hope I can get it going soon so I can watch


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Apr 5, 2015)

You should be able to see a spot on that screen that says "skip" so you dont have to put card info. On my phone it is in the lower left corner of that window.


----------



## lkblazin (Apr 5, 2015)

I'll try it


----------



## lkblazin (Apr 5, 2015)

I got it!!! Yaya!!! They look good. Lady in middle is irritable. Butting stomach butt up against wall, and looking back and forth. I'll check later tonight again thank you


----------



## SummerTime (Apr 6, 2015)

I see we have a new spotted lady in the middle stall now this morning! What a pretty girl! Is there an update on all the little mamas? I've been keeping an eye on them ?


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Apr 6, 2015)

All girls are messing with my head, right now Eve has the fullest udder, the other girls are a bit looser this morning. Chicky is in middle stall as she was acting off this morning so decided to keep an eye on her for today. She is a high risk mare so any weird behavior is worthy of watching! She has no bag yet but figured better safe than sorry. She seems fine now so thinking she just had a mild case of colic? Likely will put Missy back on cam tonight depending on how everyone is looking.


----------



## lkblazin (Apr 6, 2015)

If you don't mind me asking, what do you mean by high risk? Age,maiden,small..? Just curious since I'm always trying to learn more about minis


----------



## lkblazin (Apr 6, 2015)

I see what you mean by her needing to be in stall. She is paicing a lot. And belly biting with a lot of tail flishing. I thought she was gonna lay down a couple times. But didn't.


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Apr 6, 2015)

She is high risk as she is 21 yrs old and does not get up anymore to take care of her foals right away so they dont get out of the sack on their own. Even worse is she can be really hard to tell when she is ready, Im trying to get one more really nice filly from her to retain before I retire her. If she has a colt though it is already spoken for. She seems back to normal tonight so I put Missy back under since she has just a huge udder and I dont know how she hasnt foaled by now! They are all driving me crazy, I have one still in pasture too that is bagging up pretty good so Im going to have to start doing my middle of the night checks out there too. With my luck all of the mares due this month will coordinate it so they all foal at the same time ROFL!


----------



## lkblazin (Apr 6, 2015)

Wow I know the picture on the can is a bit fuzzy, but she looks stupendous for being 20. And I'm hoping its a filly for you.

I also hope they don't all decide to foal at once. That would be crazy.

*cam


----------



## SummerTime (Apr 6, 2015)

How many days is Missy now?


----------



## misty'smom (Apr 6, 2015)

I did see Chicky in there this morning! I thought maybe Missy changed her mind about being in foal!!!! Lol But then she was back tonight so I guess no changing her mind now so she might as well have that little one SOON!! Hint, Hint!!!!!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Apr 8, 2015)

Sigh...Im convinced these mares are NEVER going to foal LOL! Babe is getting a pretty loose rear and Eve's bag is fuller, Missy has had a full bag for a while but just doesnt seem to want to give up her foal! Diamond and Beauty are also catching up in the readiness department and may end up having to move horses around soon if these three dont get a move on UGH! When it comes to a lot looking ready at the same time I will put them under camera by most risky....one mare has a sketchy history so she will be one, Chicky of course is the older mare, Eve is teeny tiny, and so on.....Just hopefully they will start getting serious here so I dont have to make those choices LOL! 

As of today

Missy 332

Babe 330

Diamond 326

Ebony 323

Sassy 321

ELady 318

Freckles 317

Fae 315

Chicky 315

Beauty 315

Eve 313

Star 307

Carrie 305

Chippy 305


----------



## SummerTime (Apr 8, 2015)

Wow! Any or ALL could go anytime!!! You need more cameras!!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Apr 8, 2015)

So apparently all I need to do is complain enough and one will finally foal LOL! Babe has a gorgeous and leggy sorrel pinto filly by Magnum! Here are just a couple of quick pics, hopefully will get some better ones in a couple days.


----------



## Country Hills Miniatures (Apr 8, 2015)

She was restless since last night. I figured she would have given birth by this morn. I've been keeping an eye on her and just got on right after she was born. I checked almost every hr today


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 8, 2015)

Congratulations Melinda





What a perfect start to your foaling season, she is a ripper


----------



## lkblazin (Apr 8, 2015)

Nice legs and oh this markings are perfect! Very cute. Congrats and keep em comin


----------



## misty'smom (Apr 8, 2015)

Yeah, finally the first foal of 2015 Congratulations to Melinda!!!!!! A very pretty little filly too!! So you have one down how many more mares to go Melinda??? I hope I can catch the next mare that foals!!


----------



## Kim P (Apr 9, 2015)

Congratulations! She is a beauty!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Apr 9, 2015)

Thanks everyone! I am pretty smitten with my sweet lil girl already! She is already such a love bug like Babe's foals always seem to be! Here are some more pics! I cant wait to be able to take her outside for better pics, but kinda rainy and yucky right now. Cross your figners that she sets off the normal chain reaction and now more will decide it is ok to foal!


----------



## MyGoldenSunny (Apr 9, 2015)

She is beautiful!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## MountainWoman (Apr 9, 2015)

She is beautiful. Congratulations and a great way to start the foaling season.


----------



## lkblazin (Apr 9, 2015)

So cute and I lover her little blanky


----------



## KLM (Apr 9, 2015)

Gorgeous filly! Congratulations!!!


----------



## SummerTime (Apr 9, 2015)

Awww so cute!! I was watching her on the cam and I saw her trying to follow you or someone out of the door, I thought "aww it's a sweet baby!" ?


----------



## maplehollow (Apr 10, 2015)

Missy has a bay colt. ..he has poo'd and she has had Banamine but he has not nursed yet so if you see him latch on and get a good drink let me know! He is taking after human men and won't stop and ask for directions ROFL, gets stubborn when u try to help so going to leave them be for an hr or so to let him try on his own

This is Melinda btw, logged into mom's profile since I am on my phone and can't remember my password lol, keep forgetting to change it to something I can remember, have it saved in my desktop so don't have to know it there but darn thing is glitchy right now


----------



## paintponylvr (Apr 10, 2015)

what a great start to your foaling year, Melinda!!

LOVE that filly. Looking forward to seeing the colt.


----------



## SummerTime (Apr 10, 2015)

Wow! I missed the birth by 30 minutes! Darn it!! And I look on the cam this morning and there's another one! You had a busy night last night!!! Congrats! Glad everything went good!


----------



## Brody (Apr 10, 2015)

Just checked in to see babies #2 and #3 as well - congrats and can't wait for the pictures


----------



## MyGoldenSunny (Apr 10, 2015)

Congrats they are so cute!!


----------



## SummerTime (Apr 10, 2015)

I'm sure you have seen Missy's colt nurse by now since that was a midnight, but I'm watching him nurse right now, so thought I would let you know.


----------



## lkblazin (Apr 10, 2015)

Can't wait for pics. Yay!!!!


----------



## SummerTime (Apr 10, 2015)

Is the new little colt having trouble?


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Apr 10, 2015)

Sorry for the lack of updates. Eve's foal was a red bag so having a bit of a rough start. Missy's as you noticed is nursing great. I will get pictures updated some time later, Mom and I just got done with a feeding on lil guy and going to take a quick nap before his next one. We are syringe feeding him for now until he is strong enough to nurse on his own. If you happen to notice anyone getting into trouble feel free to give me a call but will be napping for the next couple hours.


----------



## SummerTime (Apr 10, 2015)

I was wondering if it was a rough delivery! It looked like he was pretty weak and then I noticed you guys were syringe feeding him. Thank goodness you were there and was able to save him and mom! He looks adorable!


----------



## lkblazin (Apr 10, 2015)

Great that has doing better and you were there. And on top of that you can get some zzzs


----------



## misty'smom (Apr 10, 2015)

After I called you I did get to see Missy foal!!!!! Seemed like it went quickly and your new little colt is a handsome little guy. I watched them for almost an hour but fell asleep.......so I missed Eva, so sorry that didn't go as smoothly but happy to hear you were there to save them both!!!! What time did her labor start??? Now that little guy is absolutly adorable, I will be looking forward to seeing more pictures of him!!!!



Oh and thank you for putting some new Mommas under the cams for me to watch!!!! lol As I told you my nightly entertainment it is better than anything on TV!!!!!!


----------



## SummerTime (Apr 10, 2015)

Agreeded Misty'smom!! My 2 boys 12 & 8 are sitting in my bed watching the girls too!! We don't watch tv so this is exciting to them!



they are really enjoying watching them as the girls are being very entertaining!! They are getting quite a kick out of Eva being very protective of her new little guy.


----------



## SummerTime (Apr 11, 2015)

And I missed another one!! Boy it was like a domino effect!! They are foaling one after another for you now!


----------



## maplehollow (Apr 11, 2015)

I'm sooooooo tired ROFL. ...i think they have themselves perfectly spaced. ...beauty has black appy colt and Ebony has black pintaloosa filly. ...watching on cam to make sure she nurses and then going to check mares again and take a nap lol

Melinda


----------



## SummerTime (Apr 11, 2015)

I bet you are!!! Wow! They are so adorable!!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Apr 11, 2015)

Gotta keep all the aunties happy so here are new pics! They are out enjoying our pretty day right now, only will be out for a little bit since just starting to work them back onto grass. Babe wouldnt let me get pics of her filly outside yet so will try again later LOL! No new pics though of Mom's colt out of Eve, he is at the vet being treated, really rough start being a red bag and not doing great yet so keep him in your thoughts!


----------



## MountainWoman (Apr 11, 2015)

Beautiful babies. One and all. Congratulations!


----------



## SummerTime (Apr 11, 2015)

I am eat up with "AWWWWWWW"!!!! Super Duper Ober CUTE!!!! Hoping your moms little colt starts getting better soon! Poor little fella.


----------



## misty'smom (Apr 11, 2015)

Wow all the foals are absolutly beautiful, I am sure it was worth the wait!!!!!!!




you sure are going to have a hard time this year deciding which ones are keepers!!! You just might have to build another barn!!!!!



Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## lkblazin (Apr 11, 2015)

I hope the colt feels better soon. As for all the babies, wow!!!! They all just keep coming, like they signed up on sheet..?...lol. Very colorful group congrats


----------



## MyGoldenSunny (Apr 11, 2015)

Beautiful babies!!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## Kim P (Apr 12, 2015)

Beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 12, 2015)

WOW!! What a fabulous bunch of babies Melinda (sorry I couldn't post before - having internet problems). Good luck with those still to come and I hope the poorly little fella improves very soon.


----------



## paintponylvr (Apr 12, 2015)

hopeing the little guy is doing better.

What a sweet line up of little ones! Congrats so far on wonderful babies.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 12, 2015)

Congratulations Melinda, all lovely Foals , hoping your little colt starts to feel stronger soon


----------



## MyGoldenSunny (Apr 12, 2015)

There is something on your cam blocking the view! ; )

All clear now! : )


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Apr 13, 2015)

Thanks everyone! There was a fly on the camera last night driving me crazy, eventually had to go out and get rid of it, sprayed some fly spray around the camera so with any luck that will help keep them away. Sadly mom's lil boy didnt make it, vet did all he could for him but just wasnt improving. We are both pretty bummed has he really was an incredible and super tiny little boy, plus we got attached to the sweet little guy while caring for him...

Hopefully the rest of the foaling season will go better, will be rearranging today to get you some more mares to watch along with Diamond so stay tuned!


----------



## lkblazin (Apr 13, 2015)

Very sorry for your loss. I hope things continue to go smoothly with healthy beautiful foals


----------



## MyGoldenSunny (Apr 13, 2015)

Oh no I'm so so sorry for your loss. : (

Best wishes for the rest of your mares and foals!


----------



## KLM (Apr 13, 2015)

So sorry to hear of the loss of your little guy


----------



## SummerTime (Apr 13, 2015)

? so sorry


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 13, 2015)

Sorry to read this Melinda


----------



## Kim P (Apr 13, 2015)

Awe, so sorry he did not make it.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 13, 2015)

Im watching now, is there anyone in the middle stall ? I can see a fly I think


----------



## misty'smom (Apr 13, 2015)

Melinda, so sorry you and your Mom lost your little guy I am sure it is hard for both of you, but you did all you could giving him great care and love!! Saying a prayer for you both......





I agree with Ryan something is on the camera again



Who do you have in stalls 1,2 &3???


----------



## maplehollow (Apr 14, 2015)

Sorry haven't been online much today. ..diamond is on left and just foaled a gorgeous grullo colt! Nobody in middle yet except for the occasional pesky fly lol, and Fae is on right for now but not looking ready yet

Melinda


----------



## MyGoldenSunny (Apr 14, 2015)

I was watching her last Night! Missed to birth, but he is beautiful!!! I love grullo! congrats!!


----------



## Kim P (Apr 14, 2015)

What a pretty! Congratulations!


----------



## SummerTime (Apr 14, 2015)

Aww!!! Beautiful!!


----------



## atotton (Apr 14, 2015)

Handsome colt. Congratulations!


----------



## KLM (Apr 14, 2015)

Saw this on FB this morning. Such a handsome little guy with great color! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Magic Marker Minis (Apr 14, 2015)

Oh I want!!!!! I want a grullo mini so bad. Had a chance two years ago but the colt never made it out of the sack. Want, want, want!!!!!!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 14, 2015)

What a handsome Boy , Congratulations


----------



## lkblazin (Apr 14, 2015)

Beautiful grullo colt!!! Congrats on another awsome foal


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Apr 15, 2015)

Thanks everyone! I am beyond thrilled with all our babies but the little grullo colt is pretty dear to me since I have always wanted one! 

I went ahead and brought Star into the left stall tonight, as of right now she is looking furthest along at 314 days. Sassy doesnt always tell me when she is ready though. Fae normally bags up well but doesnt have much udder yet, might end up switching someone else in her place once I see another get more serious than her.



Kinda like playing musical stalls until someone gets ready.


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Apr 16, 2015)

Star is testing ready so cross your fingers that she foals tonight! Also Mom's cam is now online too, http://www.marestare.com/fcam.php?alias=maplehollow2 with dusty currently the one we will be watching at 335 days and a pretty good sized udder. Due to them being on limited internet they will only be able to keep the cam on when not able to watch it themselves so if it is off that means mom is watching, if on we need eyes. She will do her best to get the cam turned on though if she sees her getting ready to foal when she is there so people can watch.


----------



## lkblazin (Apr 16, 2015)

Yay


----------



## SummerTime (Apr 16, 2015)

Is Star on the left?


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Apr 17, 2015)

Star had a silver bay filly with appy characteristics this morning


----------



## paintponylvr (Apr 17, 2015)

Congrats!! Can't wait to see her, silver is my favorite and I'm starting to "fall hard" for appy marked horses, too!

The black fella is super nice.


----------



## paintponylvr (Apr 17, 2015)

sorry u had the pretty little grulla, not the black. Have dry pics of him yet?


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Apr 17, 2015)

I cant remember which pics I have posted without going back through all the pages LOL! So here are the most recent of all the kids including one of the new lil girl!


----------



## Kim P (Apr 17, 2015)

They are all so pretty.i really like that black and white one!


----------



## lkblazin (Apr 17, 2015)

Very nice group. Great color assortment


----------



## misty'smom (Apr 17, 2015)

Of course I LOVE ALL of them but..........kind of "really loving" the black/ white pinto with the high stockings on the hind legs!!!!!!



I think it is so cool getting surprised with each birth as to colors and markings!!!!!!!


----------



## MyGoldenSunny (Apr 18, 2015)

Congrats!! They are all so beautiful!! I LOVE the grullo colt and new silverbay filly!!!!


----------



## paintponylvr (Apr 18, 2015)

O my!! The silver bay pinto filly and the grulla colt are my favs.


----------



## maplehollow (Apr 19, 2015)

Chippy is on the left with a very full udder, sassy is still in the middle and being her normal stubborn self lol, and freckles is on the right with a moderately full udder

Melinda


----------



## misty'smom (Apr 19, 2015)

yes thanks for the update on the line up!!!! Happy Foaling!!!!


----------



## maplehollow (Apr 20, 2015)

Chippy has wax this morning


----------



## misty'smom (Apr 20, 2015)

I'll be watching when I have a minute or two!!!!! lol. Hopefully it will be tonight when I have more time to "Mare Stare"!!!!!!!


----------



## misty'smom (Apr 20, 2015)

I am watching and praying for everything to be ok









!!!!!!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 20, 2015)

Me too





.

Now I cant connect to the cam, praying everything is ok



ray



ray



ray



ray


----------



## misty'smom (Apr 20, 2015)

Poor Melinda, what a stuggle to get that little one out.........she hung right in there and kept trying. I don't have any experience with foaling but perhaps the foal's back leg was hung up??? Oh please let the Momma and baby be ok!!!!!!!! The cam went dark right after she got the baby out........more prayers..........


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 20, 2015)

Yeah I cant connect either Mistysmom. Hoping everythings ok



hats off to Melinda for staying so calm


----------



## misty'smom (Apr 20, 2015)

I don't think it is the Mare Stare connection I can see the other 2 cams from Pacific Pintos and Flying G Farm.........oh my please let them be ok and Melinda too. I could never, ever do what she does I am too emotional!!!!! Praying again


----------



## misty'smom (Apr 20, 2015)

Need to take a break to take my doggies out.........I hope to see good news when I come back.........


----------



## misty'smom (Apr 20, 2015)

Just came back..... Melinda's cam is back up......Chippy is up and walking around, Melinda was trying to get foal up on his/her feet......wiggly little baby!!! I pray the foal is just exhausted from the birth






!! I hope those little legs get stronger by the minute!!! Chippy, Melinda and little foal worked too hard to get into this world!!!!!!!!


----------



## misty'smom (Apr 20, 2015)

Looking better.......woobly but standing, hoping that is a good sign!!! Melinda is a real blessing and has such a way with her minis!!!!!! She has remained so calm tonight and knows just what to do, this Momma and foal are very lucky they live at her farm!!!!!!!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 20, 2015)

I think little one is having trouble nursing , I think Melinda is milking chippy now.


----------



## misty'smom (Apr 20, 2015)

I have seen this happen before and by the next day the foal is nursing ok.......could the little one just be tired out? especially after such a difficult time?? The foal appears to look ok, what do you think Ryan??? Melinda must be tired out!!


----------



## Kim P (Apr 20, 2015)

Oh goodness! I hope everything is okay! I was so scared when Annabelle got sick. Will be saying big prayers for them!


----------



## maplehollow (Apr 20, 2015)

Baby is still not out of the woods. ...was bad presentation and cut off the umbilical during delivery, wasnt breathing when born. ..had to breathe for her for about 20 min ... Really disoriented yet so hoping she will be ok. Chippy seems to be ok other than normal cramping and I'm super rattled and taking a 5 min break ....

Melinda


----------



## misty'smom (Apr 20, 2015)

Oh Melinda so sorry this has been a difficult one......you were wonderful and did an amazing job bringing this little girl into the world..... I am praying for her and you and Chippy


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Apr 21, 2015)

If someone can keep an eye on them for a bit, I really need to go warm up! Just let me know if they move around at all, right now both are resting. Thanks!!!!


----------



## misty'smom (Apr 21, 2015)

Animals have such amazing instincts, Sassy and Freckles seem to be listening, sniffing the air and looking towards Chippy and her baby the whole time. It is almost like they are standing in a vigil for them........


----------



## misty'smom (Apr 21, 2015)

I will try as long as I can, it is past my bedtime but I have been concerned for you all. Maybe another half hour????


----------



## maplehollow (Apr 21, 2015)

A half he should be plenty if you can. ..thank you so much


----------



## misty'smom (Apr 21, 2015)

Both are up and moving about......but look ok


----------



## maplehollow (Apr 21, 2015)

Thanks, I'm back where I can see the cam so you can go to bed if you want. ...thanks so much again!


----------



## misty'smom (Apr 21, 2015)

baby has been standing a few mins and Chippy is standing guard over her......good Momma!!!


----------



## misty'smom (Apr 21, 2015)

Ok I will keep praying for your little girl to improve overnight and Chippy to have a quick recovery.......and prayers for you too, hope you can get some sleep, you did an awesome job tonight, God Bless You!!!!!!!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 21, 2015)

You were brilliant Melinda




How you stayed so calm during it all was wonderful to watch. Hope bubs and Chippy will be fine, I will check in tonight after dinner


----------



## lkblazin (Apr 21, 2015)

Wow I missed it. I hope everyone is still improving from the ordeal. Sleep is what you need at this point. You are a strong hearted person Melissa


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Apr 21, 2015)

Thanks guys! I am getting ready for a nap but figured I would do a full update now that I have time!

Filly was presented with one frontleg forward and one back and one hind leg forward, once I got all the legs rearranged then she hip locked! Seemed like it would never come out! Since she was stuck where she was it cut off the circulation in the umbilical so she wasnt getting anything. Came out with a slow heart beat and wasnt breathing. Turned the camera off and did CPR on her for about 20 min until she finally started to breathe on her own. She is now at the vet to be tube fed and to get meds for any swelling on her brain from lack of oxygen. Still not out of the woods, just keep your fingers crossed that she doesnt end up with any permanent brain damage! 

But the good new is when I went for their 6am feeding I found that ELady was a sneaky girl and foaled off cam on her own, she has a minimal sorrel appy filly! 

Magnum apparently got my memo about how I expected some fillies this year as so far he is 5 fillies and 0 colts!

Mom's mare Dusty that was on cam 2 also foaled this morning! A leggy chestnut colt.

Well I am off to get a good nap, keep all the kids in your thoughts! and hopefully I can have good news from the vet later today!


----------



## misty'smom (Apr 21, 2015)

Like I said you did an amazing job last night, I dont think even a vet could have stayed as calm and collecive as you did!!!! I was in total amazment how you knew what to do and work so hard to get that baby out......I was literally biting my nails and I dont even bite my nails!!!! lol I hope after all that you did for Chippy and her filly that you have gotten some good news this afternoon??? Praying



that your little girl is ok and that you have gotten some rest you certainly deserve it!!!!!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 21, 2015)

Perfectly said mistysmom, you were fantastic Melinda



Hope you got some rest


----------



## maplehollow (Apr 21, 2015)

Thanks guys! I'm glad I look calm on camera since I never feel calm. ..I constantly have to remind myself to relax as the goal is to save the mare and foal and panicking never gets you anywhere lol ....haven't heard anything from the vet yet but they are really busy this time of year and have always told me that no news is generally good news so hoping all is going well. ..will call tomorrow if I don't hear from them though. Thanks again for all your help watching!

Melinda


----------



## lkblazin (Apr 21, 2015)

Wow you have been busy. Congratulations on all the new babies wow


----------



## misty'smom (Apr 21, 2015)

You mentioned in your post above about Your Mom's mare foaling on cam 2?? Is there a link to that cam??


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 21, 2015)

On the mare stare page that lists all the camera links , there is a second maple hollow cam link. Unfortunately I couldn't access it even after it asked me to sign in as a member. Just keeps coming up with "Stream not found"

let me know if you have any luck mistysmom



This beats watching anything on Tv , that's for sure


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 22, 2015)

Another Filly , Congratulations



That First look from Mumma at her foal is absolutely priceless


----------



## lkblazin (Apr 22, 2015)

Hahaha thank you Ryan for mentioning that there is a pinned 2015 links page!!!!this whole time I keep going to were she posted it on the thread lol. I totally forgot about that pinned thread :-\ :-D


----------



## Kim P (Apr 22, 2015)

Did they all foal today? I see 2 babies, I can barely see the corner on the third. I know I watched earlier today and I did not see any babies.


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Apr 23, 2015)

Sigh....I had a whole long thing written out and my computer froze up so lost it





Fae foaled on 4/21/15 a chestnut pintaloosa filly by Monte

Freckles foaled on 4/22/15 a Palomino colt by Remmy

Sassy foaled 4/22/15 a Palomino filly by Remmy

Chippy and her filly are home now too, they are in the left stall so I can keep an eye on them, Sassy and her filly are still in middle for now, no one is in the right stall.

Pics included of ELady's, Chippy's, Fae's, Freckles', and Sassy's babies 

Chicky will probably be the next one brought in but waiting til she looks closer. She is at 330 today with a start to her udder but not looking serious yet.

Carrie will probably be next with a 330 day on 5/3

I will post when we add new mares to watch on both cameras. 

A note on Cam 2 though is that if it is down that likely means mom is able to watch as they have very limited internet so cant leave it up and running the whole time. If the cam is on it means she needs eyes if not then she is likely watching. Here is the link to cam 2 again too, posted it a few pages back. http://www.marestare.com/fcam.php?alias=maplehollow2


----------



## Kim P (Apr 23, 2015)

They are all just lovely! Congratulations!


----------



## lkblazin (Apr 23, 2015)

Beautiful




I really like the palomino


----------



## atotton (Apr 23, 2015)

Very nice foals!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 23, 2015)

Lovely foals Melinda. glad to hear chippy and filly are home


----------



## misty'smom (Apr 23, 2015)

They are all,adorable, beautiful and perfect!!! But then all new foals are adorable!!! Any names yet?? Chippy's foal should get a special name , don't you think? Maybe you should incude your name "Melinda" when you put her name together after all you did save her life!!!



So happy they are home and doing well and even better we all get to watch them too!!!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Apr 24, 2015)

[SIZE=medium]All of them are tentatively named unless I come up with something else LOL...Listing the mare and her babies name next to them. [/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Babe - Maple Hollows Sheza Doll [/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Missy - Maple Hollows Such A Gamerboy [/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Beauty - Maple Hollows Just My Luck [/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Ebony - Maple Hollows Bring Out The Bubbly[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Diamond - Maple Hollows Born To Be A Rockstar[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Star - Maple Hollows Chrome Plated [/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Chippy - Maple Hollows Ima Survivor [/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]ELady - Maple Hollows Shez Electric [/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Fae - Maple Hollows Montes Fashionista [/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Freckles - Maple Hollows Rems Gold Nugget [/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Sassy - Maple Hollows Rems Sheza Golddigger [/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Feel free to offer other suggestions too



[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Chippy and her filly are still doing ok but filly still seems a bit slow and of course Chippy moves every once in a while when the filly is trying to nurse and drives me crazy! I am not considering her out of the woods until she starts acting a bit more spunky like a normal foal. They will stay on cam as long as possible to keep an eye on them and to keep them relaxed. The other place I have to put them will probably get Chippy all riled up as there are a lot of horses neighboring that pen. I just want to keep them calm and contained until the filly is at least nursing more agressively. [/SIZE]


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 25, 2015)

Love all the names Melinda but chippys girls is extra special


----------



## misty'smom (Apr 25, 2015)

Melinda I am just checking in.........been watching Chippy and her little girl "Ima" (clever name!!)!! It is hard to see on the cam, how are they doing???? How many mares to you have left to foal??? Hope you have been catching up on your much needed sleep!


----------



## lkblazin (Apr 25, 2015)

Great names!!! Bring out the bubbly is too cute. So creative. Nice multitasking, delivering babies and nameing at the same time


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 26, 2015)

Many congratulations on all your gorgeous new babies Melinda - so glad to hear that Chippy and her filly are now home and hoping that little 'Ima' continues to make good progress.


----------



## maplehollow (Apr 26, 2015)

Chippy and Survivor are doing great. ..they are enjoying some much needed time outside today for a little bit



.

I have 9 left to foal and I think mom has 8

Chicky is still driving me crazy, she just doesn't seem ready to let that foal out yet!

here are some pics of chippy and survivor


----------



## misty'smom (Apr 26, 2015)

Awwwwww. Love seeing Chippy and Suvivor out running in the sunshine!!!!! I was thinking you would be calling her "Ima" like the lady's name!!!! lol So very happy they are doing great, after watching that birth it's really amazing they are already outside running around! Still think you should have put "Melinda" in her name, you really did save both their lives that night!!!!! I am sure she is a real special little girl to you!!!!!!!


----------



## lkblazin (Apr 26, 2015)

Survivor has his moms trot


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Apr 26, 2015)

LOL I had an Ima before so calling her Survivor



. They are doing much better but didnt leave them out too long as Survivor seemed to be getting too warm out in the sun, still not as strong as the other babies so going to take it slow!


----------



## lkblazin (Apr 26, 2015)

I dont know if its just me, but I think the cam is down


----------



## SummerTime (Apr 26, 2015)

It's not working for me either ?


----------



## maplehollow (Apr 27, 2015)

Computer froze. ..should work now


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (May 1, 2015)

Chicky foaled early this morning. Has a gorgeous tiny and refined silver bay pinto filly by Magnum!


----------



## SummerTime (May 1, 2015)

Awww!! Beautiful!!


----------



## lkblazin (May 1, 2015)

Congrats!!!


----------



## misty'smom (May 1, 2015)

Beautiful little girl!!!!


----------



## paintponylvr (May 2, 2015)

And they just seem to be getting better w/ each one! What a cutie!!


----------



## maplehollow (May 4, 2015)

Wanna is on cam 1 in the middle stall and is waxed. Acting pretty close so hoping will be tonight






Melinda


----------



## SummerTime (May 4, 2015)

Thanks for the update! I've been watching this evening


----------



## SummerTime (May 5, 2015)

Congrats on another filly!!! She is hiding in the corner so I can't see her...lol... I missed seeing the birth though... I knew there would be a baby when I got up this morning... But I couldn't keep my eyes open any longer last night


----------



## lkblazin (May 5, 2015)

She had it I think! I see possible a baby in the corner..? Buckskin....?


----------



## lkblazin (May 5, 2015)

Lol and you put a sign up that says filly. Missed that ha. Congrats!!!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (May 5, 2015)

Yep she has a buckskin and possibly appy filly! Nursed and loping around her momma within a half hour, placenta passed, gave banamine, then I went to bed LOL! Wanna is one of my easiest mares as she doest want or need much for help. Hoping to see some spots now that she is dry but will be happy with a buckskin filly regardless! This is Wanna's first ever filly to my knowledge so pretty happy! She is a tall girl though, probably going to be right around 34"


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (May 6, 2015)

Cam 2 is now back up and running. Frosty is on Cam 2, has a bag started, has foaled as early as 305 days and is currently 311 days. 
http://www.marestare.com/fcam.php?alias=maplehollow2


----------



## SummerTime (May 6, 2015)

That little buckskin filly is proud about life!! Lol she is a wild one!! I love watching her... She reminds me of Spirit as a foal in the movie Spirit...


----------



## misty'smom (May 7, 2015)

I have been watching your cam 1 with your Mommas and babies!! That little buckskin filly is something else!!!!!!!!



She is all over that stall in a flash, maybe she is a mini racehorse



!!! She looks like a keeper



!!!!!!!

Who is in the stall to the left?


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (May 10, 2015)

Sorry for the lack of updates but my computer monitor died so for now borrowing my parents' until I can get to town to get a new one. So far Wanna's filly is not showing any signs of appy which I am ok with since she is a gorgeous buckskin! She does have one white coronet band. She is a spunky girl! Hate that I havent been able to turn all mares and foals out to pasture yet but expecting severe weather today so would feel mean turning them out for the first time right before storms! Luna was in the left stall but she left for her new home yesterday so I moved Chickadee into that stall. She isnt looking ready yet but needs to settle into her stall. She is 314 days today and bred to Remmy. She is a paternal half sister to Wanna too. Here are some quick pics of Wanna's lil girl that I took between storms a couple days ago.


----------



## MyGoldenSunny (May 10, 2015)

W hat a beauty!!!!! Love her!!


----------



## paintponylvr (May 10, 2015)

Wow, she is a stunner.

CONGRATS, again!!

I'm so used to having early foals that now I'm getting antsy!! Just 4-6 weeks left for our two known to be pregnant. Watching others. In 2 weeks, I will be moving the 2 mares up behind our house into a paddock that's got a shelter and chain-link fence... Thinking about temporary fencing for putting 1 or 2 out at a time on grass that I don't want to mow (& mower out of commission).


----------



## lkblazin (May 10, 2015)

She's adorable!! And one of my fave colors


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (May 15, 2015)

Frosty and Dreamin both foaled this morning on Cam2  Frosty has a cremello colt and Dreamin has a super tiny perlino colt! First two pics are frosty's sorry one is blurry but he was having fun LOL, the one is showing that he had to learn to nurse while she was being a drama queen LOL! The last two are Dreamin's. Dreamin's can easily walk right under her belly he is so tiny. Will include the pic of him standing under her but pardon her mud since she foaled outside and hadnt gotten her brushed yet.

Silverbelle will be last mare to foal on Cam2 and is due anytime. 

Chickadee is in the left stall and Faith in the middle on Cam1 until I rearrange again


----------



## lkblazin (May 15, 2015)

Wow congrats!!!!! Such pretty babies. Lol she is laying there with him nursing. Haha I'm laughing so hard


----------



## paintponylvr (May 16, 2015)

My hubby about fell over when I showed him what I was laughing at (the determined nurser)...





SWEETTT!! Such good looking fellas.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (May 17, 2015)

Congratulations


----------



## chandab (May 17, 2015)

My APHA mare (when she was born) had to nurse like that the first 24 hours, 358 day gestation, large filly = bruised mare, so she was laying down, but filly was determined, and she nursed momma laying down, she didn't care. Since she was a bit over-cooked, she came out ready to eat grain, and was eating a good sized serving of foal feed in a creep feeder at 4 days old.

Almost forgot, congrats on two lovely foals


----------



## misty'smom (May 19, 2015)

Congratulations on 2 more BEAUTIFUL FOALS!!!!!!! I love the picture of the "Drama Queen and her colt"!! Dreamin's tiny little guy is adorable, can't wait to see some more pictures!!!!!!




I have not been watching much, been exhausted taking care of my hubby but I checked on your cam 1 tonight and there is a big blurrrrrr right smack dab in the middle of of your cam!!! But I guess it is ok since they all have already foaled!!!! Lol


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (May 21, 2015)

I have been slacking posting updates! Sorry about that but been busy! Chickadee foaled yesterday on cam1! She was such a sneaky girl too as she didnt have a "ready" udder, figured she had a couple more days but looked on the monitor and there was a little foal running around the stall! She had a perlino or cremello filly. Apparently Chickadee must be a smokey black which is possible as her sire is a buckskin leopard. Not the color I even thought was possible but thrilled with her! She is tiny, refined, and correct! Will get some good pics of her hopefully soon! 

Silverbelle is I think 337 days today on Cam2 so any extra eyes are appreciated! We will need any extra views this weekend as we can get as mom and I will be at a show so our husbands are in charge of mare watching and foaling! *cringe* lol

On cam 1 Flicka is still in the middle with a fairly full udder at 321 days, could go anytime too. Faith is on the right at 316 days but thinking she has a bit to go yet.


----------



## lkblazin (May 22, 2015)

Congrats!!!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (May 25, 2015)

Just some updates...Flicka's udder is fuller tonight and looking closer! Faith's has also gotten fuller but she doesnt look as ready. Likely will be bringing Mars in soon too as she is really starting to bag up fast. Hopefully Flicka foals soon so that I can get both mares that are due soon in as Belle will be needing to come in too although she isnt looking as promising yet.

Anyhoo here are pics of Chickadee's filly who is actually a Palomino! Her bright pink skin and her blue eyes all darkened while I was gone so she is def a pally not a double dilute! 

Silverbelle foaled saturday morning but do not have any pics yet of her buckskin pinto filly.


----------



## Kim P (May 27, 2015)

He is awesome. Look at all his little muscles. He is perfect. Are you going to show him? I think he would win!


----------



## lkblazin (May 27, 2015)

So cute


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (May 28, 2015)

Thanks guys and yes I will likely show her if she sticks around. Really like her and expect her to do really well. Pictures dont even come close to showing how refined she is too! 

Anyhoo updates on the expecting mommas  They are getting closer looking and I just know they are waiting til I am showing this weekend. The show is close by though so I can easily run home if there are problems otherwise my hubby will be handling the foaling care. Flicka has a nice firm udder for a couple days and cant imagine what she is waiting for other than me to lose my mind completely! Mars is really bagging up fast out in pasture so may end up rearranging soon. Belle is starting to bag and she usually doesnt take too long about it so figuring she could go anytime too. Yesterday was actually the gestation she foaled with the same cross last year. Faith is just hanging out, she is starting to bag but nothing exciting. Belle is 337 days today, Flicka is 329 days, Faith is 323 days, Mars is 308 days, and Desi is 310 days. Desi isnt doing anything yet but Rem babies tend to go a bit longer sometimes.


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Jun 2, 2015)

Ive been slow updating again so I apologize! 5/28/15 Flicka had a sorrel appy filly by Monte and 5/29/15 Mars had a black appy filly by Playboy! 

Belle is likely going to foal tonight as she has a full udder and loose rear! She is doing all her normal "ready" signs.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jun 2, 2015)

She is pushing Melinda





I see you


----------



## paintponylvr (Jun 2, 2015)

Congrats! I just missed the birth, but I'm watching now...

Thanks for sharing these mares/foals.


----------



## lkblazin (Jun 8, 2015)

Congrats!!!:-D :-D


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Jun 9, 2015)

Faith finally foaled early this morning and has an incredible little buckskin splash colt! Sooooo happy with him! Still figuring everything out but he is a really nice little guy. Momma doesnt like me hanging around so trying to stay away as much as possible for right now so that she stands better for him. Just gets nervous and circles when I try to stand and watch.

Here are a couple teaser pics for now, will get better ones once he is a bit more active and I can take them outside. Dont want him in the hot sun at all until he is nursing good for sure!


----------



## chandab (Jun 9, 2015)

Congrats!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Jun 10, 2015)

Here are some dry pics of Faith's lil guy! Im pretty smitten with him!


----------



## SummerTime (Jun 10, 2015)

Awww so cute!!!


----------



## paintponylvr (Jun 10, 2015)

He's nice and I'm guessing that the one I saw the other day wasn't a "new" one...

Would he be a splash or a frame? Or a combo of the two?


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jun 10, 2015)

Id be smitten too





He is a ripper Melinda , congratulations


----------

